# My Picture Gallery



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

Here is a link to my High Resolution Picture Gallery

http://pets.webshots.com/album/553336546itICoG

http://pets.webshots.com/album/552266914QEYLZn

Here is a few picture of two baby pigeons , they just hatched this week,I also included a picture of the two adult Pigeons.

Takecare Jason


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jason, I really enjoyed looking at all your pictures. Your coop and aviary look wonderful. That was a smart idea having the "v" bottom that you can wash it out and have it drain well.

Your pigeons are beautiful and look very well cared for. Thanks a lot for the treat!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL PICTURES, Jason! The spread wings are spectacular!

DO feel free to post pictures any time! Your pijies look terrific and you are quite the handsome lad yourself! You do each other PROUD!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pictures, Jason.
Your birds are beautiful.

Reti


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow beautiful pigeons!,  

That brownish pigeon your showing looks like a pigeon x Ring neck cross.

Also your DP is that a emu? when we move my dad was thinking of buying a pair then breeding and selling the babies .. but only to good homes not for meat, emu's are realy beautiful birds I seen some at a park there huge! but I know this man who breeds them and sells them, they can be SO tame.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds and photos, Jason. You have a very nice setup for them. We love pictures, so keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

christina11 said:


> when we move my dad was thinking of buying a pair then breeding and selling the babies .. but only to good homes not for meat, emu's are realy beautiful birds I seen some at a park there huge! but I know this man who breeds them and sells them, they can be SO tame.


Emus are not to be taken lightly. They are very big and very powerful birds that can become very, very difficult to handle. I have a friend who rescued two of them from certain death from a breeder who was getting out of the business (he sold them to anyone for any purpose and didn't much care). Pamela, my friend, got along famously with the birds and enjoyed them immensely until they reached maturity. At that point, the birds became so very aggressive that they were a danger to both her and themselves. I'd think really carefully about having emus .. also, I don't think there would be much of a market for them at pets .. for other uses perhaps, but they just aren't suitable pets for 99.9% of the population. JMO.

http://www.emusupply.com/emus_as_pets.ht

http://www.sybilsden.com/emu/emumain.htm

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jason,

I sure enjoyed  the pictures. Thank you for sharing.


Terry,

I appreicate the info on the emus, very good infomation. I had no idea they could be so difficult, and with that size..they definitely could pose a danger.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Ahhh...I see you have a red head (well I call them that). A very pretty pigeon. Loved the pix of the black pigeon and the babies too!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures and birds! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Your pictures of Ladybug, Feathers and the babies as just amazing  I just love the pic of him him giving the look of death from atop his clock, I wouldn't mess with him!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*great photos*

Those are some good-lookin' pigeons. Their coop looks nice too - smart floor.


----------

